# What Color ?



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok i posted this pic already but i didnt want to use the same thread for 2 different questions. ok what color is she i know blue but to me this is blue fawn, a local guy said she is silver and thats so rare ( whatever ). here is saphira picture again


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

She is actually a washed out Blue so her color is still called blue 

The washed out color happens when a lot when too many generations of blue on blue breedings are done

Cute pup Best of luck with her

The breeder should have listed her color on her papers unless fshe is a rescue 

anyone who says a color is rare, is not very educated on the breed as there are no rare colors


----------



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)

i would say its not blue FAWN. if it was then it would have a tan. or champaine, or blonde buckskin color...with blue nose


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im still waiting on the papers , im starting to think he doesn't want to give them to me. im trying to get copys of the sire and dam of my pup so i can do the registry myself but let see if i can get that.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Just a very poorly-pigmented blue.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

"very-poorly" thats sounds bad i would say she sooo special she has her own color "saphira blue"


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's not necessarily bad, I've owned dogs with poor pigmentation. But like PoP said, it's a sign of poor breeding.

Love your dog for what it is, and if I'm correct, that would be a damn good companion.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

she's great but she's a spoiled brat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to say that you have yourself one very pretty blue girl.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you mikado


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

her color is similiar to diva's. Diva has gotten a little darker over the past couple weeks but she came from a brindle/white mix and a black/white. is the washed out color from to many blue on blue breedings in my case?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

diva and your dog amlost have a bule seal color to them . like when in the sun you see some brown or redish looking


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Exactly! unless shes in certain light, in the house she's a darker blue/grey. but like you said in sunlight she got a brown golden tint.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> she's great but she's a spoiled brat.


lol my karma is the same way lol i know what you mean


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela is the same... she's a blue with poor pigment like what was mentioned before. She's a beautiful girl... those stitches aren't very close together. when neela got her ears done they were stitched and looked like a candy cane. neela also had the flop over ear! when do you go to get them wrapped?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

neela i go back sept. 11 but so far no major or minor bleeding from the ear .


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

a plethora of information http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm second to gopitbull.com of course.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

italianwjt, i seen some many pictures of the different colors but to me a true blue fawn doesn't even look blue at all to me so i don't trust colors on the cpu anymore. to me it seems like on cpu's you cant really see the hue of blue they have i guess.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*colors*

My dogs range in blue color too. I have 2 that are what I call a slate gray (dark) color and then 1 that is sort of a silvery gray. My original baby is tan and white. Regardless, there are times when I look at them and fall in love with them all over again over the smallest detail like the way their jowls crinkle up when they sleep or whatever. My dogs have mama wrapped so tightly around their little paws I fall all over myself.:love2:


----------

